# 1 Series M coupe at M School?



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Wondering since the new F10 M and F12/12 M are months away from release, if the 1 series M coupe will join the E92 M to be driven at the M performance schools at the PC?

They are here in the States already (via BMW Blog) http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/05/07/photos-bmw-preparing-fo-the-1m-test-drives-next-week/


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

They are definetely hoping to use them in at least some of the M Schools. It will depend on how many of those BMW will allocate us to put in the driving school fleet.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did a 2 day M school last year and had a great time. I did not learn as fast as I wanted to but I had fun. I would very seriously consider coming back if I could drive a 1M. Both my current vehicles are manuals and there is something different about driving a manual fast on a track. And the lighter 1M should be even more fun on the track than the M3, which I enjoyed more than the M5 and M6.

Jim


----------



## GTFan712 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like the PC just got their first shipment.

http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=536994


----------

